# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  laminex splashback

## marchy

hi there 
i keep reading about laminex splashbacks. I was just wondering if you can install these yourself....easily? and how much etc etc 
thankyou

----------


## Brudda

marchy, I am in the process of installing Laminex Splash-backs.. I have glued them up myself. 
One sheet of lamiex 3600 x 1900 (I think that was the size) costs $205.00, one sheet of MDF will cost somewhere around $60.00, then there is the cost of the contact adheasive, could be anywhere from $26.00 for one liter. 
All I did to secure mine was liberally apply builders contact glue to the back of MDF and then press that onto the plasterboard.

----------


## Felder

> One sheet of lamiex 3600 x 1900 (I think that was the size)

  I used to work for Laminex a few years ago - back then the max size you could get for a sheet of laminate was 3600x1500. Pretty sure that is still the case, as I'm pretty sure they still use the same plant and presses. 
One word of warning when using laminate as a spashback - avoid using behind hotplates! Laminate is a heat sensitive product and is malleable at around 263 degrees (if my memory serves me right) and will blister at a temperature not much higher than that. Some hotplate manufacturers will have a specification in their manual as to how near you can install laminate splashbacks. 
Good luck.

----------


## Sybarite

If you are laminating the board yourself (or having it done for you) make sure the substrate you use is not too thin. 
When you hang your laminated board to it will want to follow the contours of the wall, and this can be unsightly on a single plane of laminate - it wants to be really flat.   

> One word of warning when using laminate as a spashback - avoid using behind hotplates! Laminate is a heat sensitive product and is malleable at around 263 degrees

  This is really important, and not just laminate either - be very careful about the material you choose to put behind the cooktop. 
It must be rated as at least "fire retardant" if it is less than 200mm from a burner.
There are some very good looking ceramic tiles that can be used well in conjuntion with a laminated back. 
Once again, you will want to consider the finished thickness of the tiles on the wall where they butt against the splash if you choose this solution. 
Respect, all. 
Earl

----------


## Brudda

OHH I nearly forgot.. a word of warning here.. IF you are attempting to fix laminex to a backing sheet in the cool victorian weather; forget it unless your workshop is heated!.. the contact adheasive doesnt like cool.. the stuff will not set and you waste time and material

----------


## cabuckley

We're thinking of using LaminexMetalineSplashbacks; I think it's a fairly new product. How did your laminate splashback work out? Were you happy with the result, look, durability, etc?

----------


## steamboatbob

the metaline is a nice product but laminex wont sell it to you unless you have sat their how to use it workshop. 
work put me through it and it is a great product but very messy to work with and small errors can cause big ugly marks on the surface.

----------

